# Some New Pics - Pigeons & Ducks



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

It's been a good while since I've posted any pics .. as you will readily be able to tell, I've lost my touch from lack of practice!  Anyway, here are a few poor photos from today with the short stories that go with them. Even though there are pigeons in here, I'm just too pooped to be separating them out from the ducks .. sorry .. deal with it! 

http://www.rims.net/2008Nov07

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hodge podge doesn't bother me a bit, Terry!

I think your pictures are excellent! 

Sure wish ALL THE BEST FOR PIJIES AND DUCKIES... 

WITH LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

NikkiBohannon's rescue sure is a pretty bird. And Itty Bitty is absolutely adorable! 

Licha


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Terry what a wonderful treat to all of us. I love every picture there.Ducklings are sooooo sweet and gentle. "Littlebitty" (sorry for naming that one...LOL) is so cute.
Did not know, that Muscovy ducks come in so many colors.And your PJs are adoroble, ALL OF THEM. God job Terry !! 

Nell


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought they were good pics...cute assortment you have there. ducklings are the cuteist things, esp. when they paddle around in a small tub or something. makes you want to get one of those big galvenized wash tubs and put em in it and take a vid.....


----------



## Lilito54 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you Terry for the smiles, they are beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

that first pic of that white pigeon you have there is sure a handsome bird  wonder why he is lost now when he looks like hes got some good age on him  anyways those ducklings sure are cute too thou I thought it was a lil to late for ducklings this time of year


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Ducks*

*When I saw all the ducks I was looking for the lame duck report in Washington D.C. lol lol could not resist sorry about that. But the ducks are realy cool if you keep showing them here I just might get stuck on ducks.*GEORGE3 MORE TO GO


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I always love to see your pictures and hear about the newbies. My first dove was named Beaker.  I hope they all do well in their recoveries. That poor duck with the varnish or whatever on his feet, I hope someone didn't do that to him intentionally. So you say you went to get that one on your lunch hour. . . come on, Terry, we all know you probably never even break for a lunch hour, where would you find the time??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> I always love to see your pictures and hear about the newbies. My first dove was named Beaker.  I hope they all do well in their recoveries. That poor duck with the varnish or whatever on his feet, I hope someone didn't do that to him intentionally. So you say you went to get that one on your lunch hour. . . come on, Terry, we all know you probably never even break for a lunch hour, where would you find the time??


Thanks, MJ! Actually when I am at work, I only have a half hour for lunch! You are right, however .. that half hour is better than the no time for lunch when I'm home! That day it took a half hour to get where the bird was and a half hour to get back .. lost money on that deal!  BUT, I got the bird! Seriously, I work for my husband's nephew three days a week helping him get his accounts receivable and overall computer related stuff back in shape. It's a great job that I enjoy, and the company is bird and animal friendly .. people are always dropping birds off there for me on the days that I am there.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> *When I saw all the ducks I was looking for the lame duck report in Washington D.C. lol lol could not resist sorry about that. But the ducks are realy cool if you keep showing them here I just might get stuck on ducks.*GEORGE3 MORE TO GO


Too funny, George! I'll get ya for that .. I think you need a pet Muscovy drake or maybe a big old honkin' goose! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LokotaLoft said:


> that first pic of that white pigeon you have there is sure a handsome bird  wonder why he is lost now when he looks like hes got some good age on him  anyways those ducklings sure are cute too thou I thought it was a lil to late for ducklings this time of year


Well, sadly .. it's never too late for ducklings that are purchased from a feed store or a pet store .. fortunately, these two found their way to safety and then to me. The little bitty one was found in the middle of downtown Long Beach .. totally insane!

As to the white pigeon .. it is a very handsome one and healthy but was not flying. The elderly man called me on Wednesday evening and after about a half hour of convincing him that the bird would not mortally wound him nor give him bird flu, he finally agreed to go get it in a box .. he would NOT allow it inside, so I knew I had to get there ASAP the next day. So far .. all is well with this white racer.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lilito54 said:


> Thank you Terry for the smiles, they are beautiful!


You are most welcome!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> I thought they were good pics...cute assortment you have there. ducklings are the cuteist things, esp. when they paddle around in a small tub or something. makes you want to get one of those big galvenized wash tubs and put em in it and take a vid.....


Bath day is coming tomorrow .. the little bitty is too little bitty to go in a tub .. we'll be doing shallow cat litter pan! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

corvid said:


> Terry what a wonderful treat to all of us. I love every picture there.Ducklings are sooooo sweet and gentle. "Littlebitty" (sorry for naming that one...LOL) is so cute.
> Did not know, that Muscovy ducks come in so many colors.And your PJs are adoroble, ALL OF THEM. God job Terry !!
> 
> Nell


Naming Little Bitty is fine! Yes, Muscovies come in many colors and feather patterns .. they are my favorite kind of duck!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> NikkiBohannon's rescue sure is a pretty bird. And Itty Bitty is absolutely adorable!
> 
> Licha


Thank you, Alice! See my post about what my African Grey Parrot had to say about this bird! I'll get it posted in a minute or two!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Hodge podge doesn't bother me a bit, Terry!
> 
> I think your pictures are excellent!
> 
> ...



Thanks, Shi! You are the best!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah!!! I always look forward to your photo series!

The pigeon that came in with whirly eyes - wonder if it was a head injury that caused pressure on part of the brain. Glad this bird is recovering!

You sure have a lot of gorgeous Muscovies down there! We have mostly mallards. Do Muscovies do better in warmer climates like yours?

Chandler is CUTE!!!
Poor duck with the coated feet - that must have been so painful!
Handsome old drake - sure hope he continues to improve. What a thoughtful rescuer to bring him familiar company!	

Cute ducklings - love those webbed footies!


----------

